# العهد القديم مصــــــور



## †gomana† (6 أبريل 2006)

*العهد القديم مصــــــور*

*بعد اذن كل اخواتى مش عايزة ردود وياريت اللى يشاركنى يكمل بعدى يعنى عايزة بتسلسل احداث..*










*الصورة تفسر مراحل خلق الله للكون خلال 7 ايام:*​
** فقد خلق الله فى اليوم الاول: النور*
** واليوم التانى: خلق الجلد*
** واليوم الثالث: خلق الارض الجافة والخضراوات*
** واليم الرابع: خلق القمر والنجوم*
** واليوم الخامس: خلق الطيور والاسماك*
** واليوم السادس: خلق الحيوانات والانسان*
** واليوم السابع: يوم الراحة*


*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]و [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]بارك[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] الله [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]اليوم [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]السابع[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] و قدسه لانه فيه استراح من جميع عمله الذي عمل الله خالقا[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT] ​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]+الشـــــــــــــــاهد+

سفر التكوين: الاصحاح الاول من آية (31:1)
الاصحاح الثانى من آية (3:1)[/FONT]​​*


----------



## †gomana† (8 أبريل 2006)

*الجزء الثانى ..*








*وفى اليوم السادس : خلق الحيوانات والانسان
*
*وامر الله ان تخرج الارض كائنات حيه كل واحدة حسب نوعها* *من بهائم وزواحف ووحوش حسب جنسها .*
*و لكل حيوان الارض و كل طير السماء و كل **دبابة على الارض فيها نفس حية اعطيت كل عشب اخضر طعاما ..*

*



*

​
*+ الشــــــــاهــــد +

سفر التكوين*
*رقم الاصحاح الاول*
*آية (31:24 )*​


----------



## †gomana† (9 أبريل 2006)

*الجزء الثالث*









*+ جنـــــــــــــة عـــــــــــــدن +

*​*
**و غرس الرب الاله جنة في عدن شرقا ووضع هناك آدم الذي جبله**.
و انبت الرب الاله من الارض كل شجرة شهية للنظر و جيدة للاكل و شجرة الحياة في وسط الجنة و شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر.*​
*و كان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقي الجنة..*



*+ الشــــــــــــاهـــــــد +*

*سفر التكوين: الاصحاح الثانى*
*من آية (10:8)*

*************​


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*الجزء الرابع*






*قصــــــــــــــــة آدم *
​*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]و اوصى [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]الرب[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] الاله.. آ[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]دم[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] قائلا من جميع شجر [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]الجنة[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] تاكل اكلا[/FONT]**.*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]و اما [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]شجرة[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] معرفة الخير و [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]الشر[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] فلا تاكل منها لانك [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]يوم[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] تاكل منها [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]موتا[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] تموت[/FONT]**.*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]و قال [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]الرب[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] الاله ليس جيدا ان يكون [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]ادم[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] وحده فاصنع له معينا [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]نظيره[/FONT].*​*+ الشـــــــــــاهــــــد +*​

*سفر التكوين: الاصحاح الثانى*
*من آية (18:16)*​


----------



## †gomana† (10 يونيو 2006)

*الجزء الخامس*








*+ الشجــــــــــــرة المحرمــــــــــة +*


*و اوصى الرب الاله ادم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تاكل اكلا.*
*و اما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]مــوتـــــا تمـــوت .[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]**********[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]مــــــــوتــــا تمـــــــوت

[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]الإنسان لو لم يخطئ لما مات أبداً ، مع أن طبيعته قابلة للموت ، ولكنه أذ ارتكب الخطيئة مات موت النفس وحتم عليه موت الجسد[/FONT] .[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]************[/FONT]
​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]و كانت [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]الحية[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)] احيل جميع الحيوانات فقالت للمراة احقا قال الله لا تاكلا من كل شجر الجنة[/FONT].*

*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]فقالت المراة للحية من ثمر شجر الجنة ناكل[/FONT].[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]واما ثمرالشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تاكلا منه ولا تمساه لئلا تموتا[/FONT]. [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]فقالت لها لن تموتا[/FONT]. [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]بل الله عالم انه يوم تاكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما و تكونان كالله عارفين الخيروالشر[/FONT].*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]فرأت المراة ان الشجرة جيدة للاكل وان الشجرة شهية للنظر فاخذت من ثمرها و اكلت واعطت آدم ايضا معها فاكل[/FONT].*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]فانفتحت اعينهما و علما انهما عريـــانــــان فخاطا اوراق تين و صنعا لانفسهما [/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]مازر[/FONT].*​[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]++++++++++[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*+ الشــــــــــــــاهــــــــــد +*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*سفر التكوين*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الاصحاح الثانى والثالث*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*آية (17:16) ,*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]آية ( 7:1 )[/FONT]*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله الله

الف شكر جومانا *


----------

